# Si puo' fare uno startx da ssh ?

## lsegalla

Ho una macchina in casa alla quale mi connetto da remoto, mi interessava non usare nemmeno il video per quella macchina e quindi ho fatto in modo che quella macchina sia raggiungibile via ssh etc.... la login avviene sempre in modalità testo nonostante siano installati anche xorg e kde.

Siccome in qualche raro caso mi è utile accedere alla modalità grafica mi chiedevo se fosse possibile via ssh fare uno startx perchè al momento non ci riesco... poi una volta che X parte potrei fare in modo di raggiungere il sistema con un VNC per esempio...

----------

## pierino_89

Non hai bisogno di avviare X per usare vnc, per esempio tightvnc lo avvia da solo al momento della connessione.

Puoi anche solo usare l'X-forwarding con ssh,volendo.

----------

## cloc3

qui l'argomento è trattato in modo esteso.

----------

